# New here...6 mo Havanese puppy..having problems



## JuJu

Hi! I'm new to this forum. I have a 6 month old havanese male puppy, Charlie, that I'm having lots of problems with and hope someone can give me some advice.

He got off to a rough start with housetraining as he had weeks of different parasites and infections, which are all cleared now.

Problem 1: he keeps having accidents in his crate..even though he goes outside frequently. We have a huge fenced in yard and he is allowed to run around with his big brother, our black lab. Charlie is NEVER unsupervised outside so I know when he poops outside..yet he'll still go in his crate.

This past weekend, I boarded both Charlie and our other dog Danny while we went away....so he was away for three days. I ditched his crate and bought him a brand new crate, hoping that perhaps between him being away from it, and now there was no scent in this new one at all, that we can start over...so far so good.

A dog should not go in his crate..and this is really bugging me! He has had his physical and checks out ok.

Second, he is sooooooooooooooo hyper..such a wiggle worm..never settles down...except in his crate. Shouldn't he lay down and snuggle just a LITTLE by now?

I bought this dog to be my snuggly lap dog and he is just a spitten image of my son..LOL...run run run run run.. I'm working on exercising him more to see if that helps.

Any advice?

Julie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Welcome Julie! :welcome: Glad you are here!!:whoo: 
I (i mean my dog)never had issues with soiling a crate but there was a great thread started here not too long ago that addressed the 'lap dog' question. I will post it. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=723&highlight=dogs

I am sure there are others here who can advise on the crate issue. We have some very experienced breeders & owners here.


----------



## Julie

Most havs really are not lap dogs Julie.They don't mind some lap time,but they just wouldn't be considered "lap dogs".They can vary though.So,I'm not surprised at this.
At 6 months,I would think he would be mostly house broke/with few accidents.
It sounds like your crate was too big.If you get a crate that is too large,they can potty at one end and sleep in the other...not good!The idea is they do not want to sleep in the waste,so they hold it.
Make sure you use a very good cleaner for cleaning up his messes.This is just key.Nature's Miracle,or a cleaner that is specifically for pet messes.A dog can smell where they went before very easily,and think it is "ok" there.
Restrict his roaming area if he is pottying elsewhere in your house.Close,close eye on him all the time......

Keep us posted on how he is doing.........


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Julie and Riley,

Bugsy is almost a year and he is NOT a lap dog. The only time he snuggles is early in the morning when I let him out of the crate and he comes to sleep with b\me for a while. He mostly want to be close to me, not "on" me. lol He is also like your Riley - a little pistol. And he has two Standard Poodles to keep up with (which he does with no problems). He also has two long off leash walks (or should I say runs) a day, and run he does!!! I can't imagine what he would be like if he didn't get his twice a day workouts!!! He is definitely super active, which works great with my active family. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Julia, when you say '2 long walks'-how long is that actually? I would love to walk Tripp before i leave for work in the morning but its dark out & NO lights anywhere(country living). I try to play with him in the morning to work off some energy.


----------



## juliav

Shannon - our morning walk at the Fort is anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, sometimes hour and 15 minutes (if I get too wrapped up in yapping). Our evening walk at the park by my house is usually 35 to 45 minutes. Both parks are "dog" parks so there are a lot of people and dogs to make it fun for both humans and fur babies.


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: How long have you had your puppy? Do you have a schule for him ? Just like a 2 year old repeat repeat .If your crate is to large they will dirty them The crate size where they can just turn around. What is your feeding times like and how late do you give him water all of this does have some play in messing in there crate too. How did the breeder potty trained him? Just a few questions for you there are lots of very good breeders here and owners that knows how to correct alot of different issues so glas you join the form Susan E


----------



## ECudmore

*6 month old having problems*

My puppy is almost 5 months old and loves to run and has endless energy.
We walk him at least 3-4 times a day and play fetch at least twice a day.
My puppy is not the snuggly type, I will hold him for a minute or two when he is very very excited to calm him. 
It sounds like your puppy is just being a normal 6 month old puppy regarding his energy.
I crate my puppy and for the first month it was just big enough for him to turn around in . 
There is such great advice on this site...
I am learning so much about the breed. (new pet owner)
Hope these thoughts asssist you.
Elayne


----------



## Laurief

We have only just started taking our three for walks. My best advise is teach them early!!! Mine run all day outside & play together so they dont really need the walks, but now it is hard to get them to walk properly on leashes.


----------



## JuJu

*I should have mentioned the size of the crate...*

the size of Charlies crate is JUST big enough for him to sit, stand, turn around and lay down. It is not too big. He goes in there, and plays in it and scratches it around everywhere so he's covered...he doesn't try to stay away from it. This dog loves to play in poop..it's weird!! LOL

I take him for a 30 min walk..I have three kids..two are small...I just cannot walk him an hour at a time.

He has no interest in a little doggy bed or just chillin'...I'm sure he will outgrow this a little.

Thanks for all your replies!

Julie


----------



## Cosmosmom

I will start with what my vet said as well and that is what do you feed your dog .. I really believe diet has a lot to do with their activity level . 
Cosmo had a lot of the issues you are mentioning he had a bad case of parasites as a puppy as well as well and he had some difficulty with his BM's except he never soiled his crate .. 
He was over medicated for worms and it caused a signifigant problem with abdominal distention and discomfort ..
Finally I found the right vet for us and things started to improve .. 
There were times he just could not settle .. I agree these are not long term lap dogs but they do come in for a cuddle now and again .. 
Once I changed his diet from Wysong puppy kibble with preservatives and additives to a homecooked diet he seemed to get much better .. 
If I remember 6 months is a difficult time for them . They are going through their adolescence . Puppy classes help as well . 
You might want to confine him to smaller spaces when he is not supervised and other times keep him leashed and close to you if you can ..
It was a good idea to buy a new crate and I would change his bedding as well - elminate all the smells .. 
Wash his bedding and air it well - eventually you can reuse it once he settles down .
Remember he is going through a lot of changes - you kenneled him for a few days - these dogs do not seem to kennel well either. Usually some kennel owners will keep the small dogs in a special area as it can be stressful to be exposed to the larger dogs ..
PSycholocially they are not the same as a lab - different temperment ..
Every dog is different even the Havanese - no two are exactly alike my two now are so different from Asta ..
He was much calmer and more willing to please and more social from the beginning 
As Cosmo got older he started to improve . Patience, consistency and time .
Also remember you are the leader - they get the guidance from you .
Do not be afraid to consult a behavourist if necesssary . Sometimes it makes all the difference to have an outsider help you ..


----------



## JuJu

*I feed him Solid Gold*

wee bits? It's a holistic food and is supposed to be very good.

He has NO bedding because he keeps soiling it..so I was told to have nothing while he is being crate trained.

I might mention the breeder I got him from seemed a little Cuckoo to me..but I think she really loves the dogs. If I was smart like my husband, I would have caught the vibes and not purchased from her..but once I saw the puppy and held him there was no way I was leaving him in that house with her!

Leave it to a woman and her emotions..LOL

Julie


----------



## Cosmosmom

You have to do what works for you . If you have two little ones of course you have to be cognizant of their needs .. Children first .. 
The behaviourist I got for Cosmo told me they will eventually get it .. 
I used to worry about everything - she had the commom sense approach and it works out so much better .
We would work on one thing at a time - the important thing is to do a little basic obedience - sit and stay and down .. 
Make him sit for his food . Just a few basic things to let him know you are taking care of things .


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

JuJu said:


> This dog loves to play in poop..it's weird!! LOL
> Julie


Dreamer LOVES to roll around in poopuke: (wild animal poop, not her own). And she is 6 years old!! I have to be really careful when we go for walks.


----------



## ama0722

Julie,
Welcome to the group! As suggested by your first note with the health problems, could this dog have been left in a crate too long and had to soil there? 

I would suggest to put him on a feeding schedule so you know when he has to poop. Have a strict timing of 3 meals. When you do this for most pups, 10- 15 mins later you will have clock work.

If you can't realistically take him for an hour walk- how about 20 minutes of a good hard walk. Not stopping to sniff but actual walk. Then take him inside for a game. One of Dora's favorite puppy toys was a long thick ribbon on a stick and a toy at the end. We would drag it thru the house and she would chase it and have fun. I would also work on teaching catch. It sounds like with the energy at least, your little puppy sounds like a blast!

Dora isn't a lap dog like my maltese is (who does want to be on you or touching you all the time) but she does like to cuddle when she doesn't have a lot of energy. 

I would also agree with the obedience training, it will help but the best time to train obedience is when the puppy doesn't have too much energy so this is probably good after the walk!

Good luck and let us know how things work out,
Amanda


----------



## JuJu

*length of time in crate*

Hi Amanda, Thanks for the welcome!!

I swear I take this dog out soooo frequently..I am very aware of his need also as I feed him twice a day and take him out immediately after and if he doesn't go, I'll crate him for 15-20 min or so and take him out again. I will not leave him until I KNOW he has eliminated.

It is POSSIBLE that hubby isn't being totally truthful with me about what time he takes Charlie out at night..I have suspected that...as I tend to fall asleep early.

Re the walk, that is what I am doing..making sure he has eliminated, and then walking briskly with him NO stopping.

Both Charlie and my black lab Danny had their first training sessions today. The trainer is working separately with them each. I have a harness for Charlie and the trainer wants me to get him a flat collar. Charlie did pretty well with the loose leash training and the trainer really took the time to show me just how to do it. It's a start!

I wonder if I just don't have enough toys and stuff for Charlie. I also have NO bedding in his crate, simply because I don't want him soiling everything. Im off to walmart tonight, maybe I'll get some stuff with him. I feel sad..because I don't feel like I've bonded with him.

I got this breed..this will sound really stupid, because I fell in love with the havanese puppy that was so calm and mellow and was at my local knitting shop..he just always layed at my feet. I RAN out and got myself a havanese. I don't need a lap dog, even if he'd lay near me on the floor..and give a little love every now and then.

Anyway, I need to work with Charlie and I"m looking forward to getting to know you all here and learn more about my dog!

Julie

ps. Charlie gets his first haircut tomorrow! I should take before and after pics


----------



## Cosmosmom

We all get our Havs for different reasons , I got Asta because I feel in love with Tulip . I was just so impressed with her intelligence and her ability to do tricks and yes she was awfully cute as well . I thought this will be a great dog for us . Smaller dog and smart and willing to please .. 
Asta was not the same as Tulip but he captured my heart from the first moment - he literally lept into my arms and started kissing me .. It was love at first sight and immediate bonding ..
Cosmo was more challenging as a little puppy he was a barker and like your puppy he got off to a bad start with some health issues and it was not his fault .
He knew his name but he did not seem to bond with me or my husband . He would go and lie by himself on the floor . He never tried to get on a couch or the bed just stayed on the floor .
All the things Asta loved and loved to do he did not like at all .. He hated the car he did not like children or to go out to petstores and meet people and look at everything the fish in the fishtank and the gerbils ..
I put him in puppy class and that helped I kept socializing him taking him out meeting friends dogs but then he then started to get car sick .. I seemed to have so many challenging days and not too many fun days .. I just persisted and kept on trucking .
My husband was not to keen on him in the beginning and kept comparing him to Asta . This was hard for me as well .. 
The vet suggested a companion dog - I kept an open mind . Finally I made the decision to have a new dog join the family .. I did not want another puppy so I found Ahnold - . I was lucky !!
I got Cosmo a buddy a friend and it helped him a lot . You already have the buddy and a friend your lab so this is good .
I hired a behaviourist - you hired a trainer . I think you are on the right track .. 
Try and see the positives in your puppy I know it is hard right now because trust me he is just at an akward stage and acting out not to mention he had health issues which caused you a lot of extra work but it will get better . They are like children - they go through phases and some are just late bloomers . 
It sounds like you are very commited to making it work and eventually everything will fall in place .. 
Get him something fun to play with or a chewie - they are sensitive little guys - they do know when they are in the dog house so to speak .. They like to be acknowledged and praised ..
Leah taught me to say Thank you when they do something that pleases me .. I found it made a big difference ..


----------



## JuJu

*Our evening walk tonight...*

I just got back from my walk with Charlie. I am committing to giving him two GOOD walks a day...I don't know who's more tired, me or him! LOL

I could cry...for the good...he did soooooooo well on his walk!!! I took him out back to go potty first, and we got on the leash and left. I worked on the loose leash walking with him and he stayed right by my side for the most part..I had to give him a few corrections.

He LOVED this fast paced walk..it was like he kept looking up at me going "look at me..look at how well I'm doing"..his little tongue was hanging out and his tail curled up and wagging the whole time.

When we got back I let him relieve himself again and we played outside for a couple of minutes..he just kept jumping up at me ...if I don't know better I'd say he was smiling at me. LOL I just felt like he REALLY enjoyed this.

I'm taking my 15 year old to walmart tonight and am going to look for some new toys for him.

My poor husband yesterday, I was just so furious..a woman can only deal with so much poop!!!! My daughter all day in her pull up, then Charlie in my car..I just lost it "I DESPISE dog ownership!" I said..and I feel bad. I confess I do struggle...because they have stained my carpets, and their smell, despite baths etc..but I can't get rid of hubby, and he is a man that needs a dog, and my kids love the dogs, and I'm not leaving the home, so I guess it's up to me, mom, to get a grip and learn to live with it. 

Off to walmart, and then home to see if Charlie likes his new toys.

Julie


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I am so glad that you had a good walk with Charlie. Welcome to the forum, I am sure you will learn a lot, as I did!! I have three Havs and they are all very different in their ways. My oldest is not a lapd dog(thank goodness as she is 17 lbs) but must be in the room where she can see me. My middle girl must be near me, and touching me at just about all times!! Then my baby Logan must be ON me:frusty: Sometimes it drives me crazy but he is such a lovey dovey lovebug that I can resist him. The only problem is that he is 7months old & still having accidents every so often, and he is so cute I cannot be mad at him!! It can be very frustrating with one who has accidents like that but I am sure that once he learns the rules he will get better. At what age did you get him?? I am sure that the illnesses have a play on his behavior now. Please be patient -you will find that once things are all settled that he will be the joy you expected!! I too got very frustrated during the early times, potty training issues, when each of mine were young, but I cannot imagine a better companion & pet than my three!! Please remember that we are all here for you, and all have most likely gone thru what you are - so hang in there - sorry to ramble.
Laurie


----------



## JuJu

*I got Charlie at 9 weeks old*

Wow! This forum is a godsend!

I got him when he was 9 wks. Almost immediately he was having diarrhea so I took him to the vet and I forget what he was diagnosed with but it required Erythromycin which I had to get filled at CVS because it was such a minute dose..and a dewormer. Resolved briefly, but returned...then he got another medicine..this one, the vet mislabeled!!! So, I gave 2 ml then another 2 ml after 10 days..but it was SUPPOSED to be 2 ml today, and 1 ml every day for 10 days...they paid for all the meds and visits he needed next because of their error. Then I had surgery, and a week later I went to San Francisco for a week..charlie stayed home with hubby, kids and housekeeper...then I came home for a month..actually got sick with Giardia they think from Charlie, which the vet says can happen. I was cleaning up after him about 16 times a day! Was home for 4 weeks...sick for 1.5 of them..then went to Paris for a week with my mom..came home..and I got pneumonia. It was just a couple of weeks ago that I really got better..so I guess we've both gotten off to a tough start with each other.

Just got home and got him some toys and stuff so I'm going to go play for a bit now that my children are in bed. I even broke down and got the little stinker a new fleece baby blankie.

Wish me luck!

I clocked our route by the way, it is 8/10's of a mile...think that's enough?

Julie


----------



## ama0722

Julie,
My maltese is the half sister to a friend's maltese and let me tell you how different of personalities they have! Isabelle has crazy energy, is very alpha, is about half the size, and barks like crazy.... her dog is so calm, very submissive, never barks and is almost 9lbs! It just works out that way!!!

It sounds like it was very a productive walk. You might want to consider reading Cesar's training book. It will let you know just how important the walks are. Often times, people walk to slow but the first trainer I worked with said if your dog has time to stop and sniff, you are walking way too slow. I think it just helps to get their energy out.

You can't cheat potty training and unfortunetly some people have to put in more work than others. If you are sure your dog is healthy (always the first step) then you gotta put a lot of work into it if you want to get it out.

With toys get creative as some of my girls favorite toys are ones we made- my girls love puppets, new stuff animals (we get tons of these at the used stores as Belle loves beanie toys until she removes the eyes and noses), some havanese like balls- Dora doesn't! So just get things that help get out his energy. 

Heck with a lap as his sibling, your puppy should be exhausted all the time!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Julie, It sounds like you guys have been thru the ringer in the last few months!! It is no wonder that Charlie is a little off!! I am sure it is just that with all that going on, no one really had a chance to concentrate on training. Give it some time & keep us up to date on how 
Charlie is doing.
Laurie


----------

